# Multi-purpose stadiums / arenas



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

These stadiums or arenas have been used for things they weren't originally designed for (or maybe they were). Have fun.

Indianapolis- RCA Dome (Demolished)










Atlanta- Georgia Dome










Houston- Reliant Stadium










Houston- Astrodome










Syracuse- Carrier Dome










St. Petersburg- Tropicana Field


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

from the funny stadiums thread I found these


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

That's just ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*France, Paris, Stade de France*


























*France, Lille, "Grand Stade"*


















*The Netherlands, Arnhem, Gelredome* (first stadium with a mobile pitch)


















*Germany, Gelsenkirchen, Veltins Arena*


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Handball in Veltins Arena


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ralph Wilson Stadium_ Buffalo, NY










Wrigley Field- Chicago, IL


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm surprised that Saitama Super Arena in Japan hasn't come up yet:

Stadium:










Arena:










How it works:


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

weava said:


> from the funny stadiums thread I found these


So first one is jarry park 'Stade Uniprix' in montreal, where is the second one???


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Stade de France & Saitama Super Arena - truly innovative multi purpose stadia.
I don't like when a basketball court is just placed in a football sized domed stadium, 
without any major seat reconfigurations, but Saitama does that perfectly.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Thuderdome, St Petersburg: Tampa Bay Lightning









Memorial Coliseum, Los Angeles: LA Dodgers


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Telstra Stadium, Sydney. Capacity 83,000. Movable lower tier to allow reconfiguration for Cricket/Australian Rules Football, Athletics and Rugby/Association Football.








Cricket









Olympics, with increased capacity.









Rugby

Etihad Stadium, Melbourne. Capacity 56,000. Movable lower tier to allow field dimesions for same sports as Telstra stadium.








Australian rules football.









rugby.


----------



## isnap_shots (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

AT&T Park- San Francisco, CA


----------



## dondon7777 (Apr 8, 2009)

great.... what is the biggest stadium in the whole world..?

________________
Panama Real Estate


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

dondon7777 said:


> great.... what is the biggest stadium in the whole world..?


Kim Il-Sung Stadium in Pyongyang.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Kim Il-Sung Stadium in Pyongyang.


you mean the Rungrado May Day Stadium in Pyongyang


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

My favorite so far

Arthur Ashe Stadium- New York, NY










its a WNBA game

1,000 post!


----------



## Kapow32 (Jan 26, 2009)

Old Soldier Field in ski jump mode


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody have pics of home depot setup for the x-games or any other arena setup for skateboarding/motocross?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Stade de France*

Rugby, Football, Athletics, concerts.......

*Operas*









*Race of Champions*









*Trophée Andros*


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> *Arena Auf Schalke, Gelsenkirchen*


Damn, what will be the cap of that one? 75 - 80.000?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> you mean the Rungrado May Day Stadium in Pyongyang


Ahh okay. My bad, i thought it was called Kim Il-Sung Stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Kim Il-Sung Stadium (50k) is the smaller one
http://www.fussballtempel.net/afc/PRK/Kim_Il-Sung.html


----------



## npmrsi (Oct 30, 2008)

Red85 said:


> Damn, what will be the cap of that one? 75 - 80.000?


~ 76,000


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Kapow32 said:


> Old Soldier Field in ski jump mode


This is both mental and amazing. Do you have any more pictures / information about this?


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

*Multi-Purpose Stadiums*

Let's have a thread for stadiums that host more than one sport. But preferably not just, you know, arenas that host basketball and hockey and arena football, where the arrangement is basically the same. 

See how setups are created.

Example: Aloha Stadium, Hawaii. Air cushions and tracks allow the different sections of stands to move around into three different formations, though I think the recent upgrade locked it into the football grid.

Football (Normal):




























Baseball (Rarely):


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, it's locked now because it was starting to rust badly and they were afraid to move it.

Sapporo Dome - 53,853:

http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_menu/architecture/stadium_design/sapporo_dome.shtml

The natural grass field waits outside in the sun while other events are taking place and slides in when it's needed.

 
Consadole Sapporo, J. League 2nd Division

 
Hokkaido Nippon-Ham Fighters, Pacific League


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Saitama Super Arena is capable of transforming from a 5,000 seat venue to a 20,000 seat arena to a 30,000 seat stadium thanks to gigantic, moveable seating sections:









http://www.saitama-arena.co.jp/e/facility.html


















There is another arena with similar capabilities known as the M-Wave located in Nagano:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Nagoya Dome features movable seating sections:


















I have also included pics of baseball at the Louisiana Superdome in New Orleans and BC Place Stadium in Vancouver:


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Alamodome in San Antonio, TX has hosted I think every sport or event imaginable. High school, college and NFL football. Canadian Football, NBA and college basketball, rodeos, motocross, boxing, monster trucks, concerts, trade shows, soccer. I even want to say it's hosted a hockey game.


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love PGE Park in Portland, Oregon, home to the Portland Beavers of the Pacific Coast Triple-A League, Portland State University football, the Portland Timbers of the USL First Division and soon to be MLS. The stadium itself dates back to 1926...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Shea Stadium, Flushing, NY:









Rogers Centre, Toronto, ON:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Tacoma Dome, Tacoma, Washington:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Etihad Stadium, Melbourne, Australia:

















Cricket Ground, Melbourne, Australia:


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

>


Wow, that would look great as a complete bowl. Brazil, there is your new template for the Maracana!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

What about *Stade de France* ??????











*Athletics


















Rugby


























Football


















Concerts* (during big concerts, the stand behind the stage is retracted, like for athletics) *


















etc...*


Bonus:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More:

Ōita Stadium, Ōita City, Ōita:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

America has the best inddor arenas...


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Wembley, London


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Adelaide Oval (_currently undergoing major renovation_)

*Australian Rules Football*








*Cricket*








*Rugby*








*Soccer*








*Concert*









The oval has also held athletics, cycling and various other events in the past 125+ years but I don't have pics of everything.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Any big concerts there? That could be 100.000 cap venue.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Melbourne - Hisense Arena


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*second one is Duryu Stadium in Daegu , Korea*



danVan said:


> So first one is jarry park 'Stade Uniprix' in montreal, where is the second one???


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

^^
Soccer in a baseball park and tennis in soccer stadium.:lol::nuts::banana:


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's something different

Rod Laver Arena, Melbourne, hosts the Australian Open Final each year...








But during the 2007 World Swimming Championships it was a pool...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

^^ nice.

Conseco Fieldhouse, Indiana


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Rod Laver Arena had the swimming pool for 2007 World Swimming Championships in that pic.
Swimming at 2006 Commonwealth Games took place at MSAC.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Very interesting movable tribunes in some stadiums !


----------



## chrisman123 (May 18, 2010)

*R.D.S*

RDS (Royal Dublin Showgrounds) Dublin, Ireland.


*Rugby:*

Before new roof on Grandstand:






































*Show Jumping:*



















Stands removed for showjumping (Picture <2007):


----------



## marionthebarberian (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas, Texas, USA.

American Airlines Center

Basketball


















Hockey


















concert









Cowboys Stadium

Dallas Cowboys (American football)


















football (artificial grass)



















natural grass










Basketball

college









NBA All Star game


















Boxing









Concert


















Super Cross 









Rodeo


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Lucas Oil Stadium

Football









Basketball


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow some of those are nice

On the other hand I hate some of those stadia that have simply dropped a basketball/tennis/hockey arena at one end of the rectangular football/rugby field and finish it off by constructing a temporary terrace on the one open side of the would-be arena. Seats that have to be completely dismantled as soon as the basketball or tennis or whatever event is over. That's rubbish. 

It makes the whole thing look cheap: the whole idea of constructing temporary terrace (usually with metal tubes cheap plastic seats) while at the same time abandoning half of the permanent seats in the stadium is so cheap and tacky.

That's why the Japanese stadiums are by far the most impressive in terms of coming up with varying technology in solving the problem - the permanent seats are actually moved/shoved/twisted/turned a dramatic distance in order to construct the exactly desired venue with perfectly symmetric proportions

Other worthy mentions the French national stadium and the Dallas Cowboys venue
.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

> Credit: Library and Archives Division, Historical Society of Western Pennsylvania, Pittsburgh, Pa.
> 
> Three Rivers Stadium in baseball configuration.
> 
> Between 1970 and 2000, Three Rivers Stadium was home to both the Pittsburgh Steelers and the Pittsburgh Pirates. Three Rivers, like Veterans Stadium in Philadelphia, was one of a number of cavernous multi-purpose stadiums built in the late 1960's and early '70s that have since been replaced by facilities tailored for specific sports.






> Three Rivers Stadium home of the Pittsburgh Pirates
> 1990








> Three Rivers Stadium in Football configuration late 1990s










> Riverfront Stadium, later known as Cinergy Field, (1996-2002) was the home of the Cincinnati Reds National League baseball team and the Cincinnati Bengals National Football League team. Located on the Ohio River in downtown Cincinnati, the stadium was best known as the home of "The Big Red Machine," as the Reds were often called in the 1970s. Construction began on February 1, 1968 and was completed at a cost of less than $50 million. On June 30, 1970, the Reds hosted the Atlanta Braves in their grand opening, with Hank Aaron hitting the first ever home run at Riverfront. Two weeks later on July 14, Riverfront hosted the 1970 Major League Baseball All-Star Game. This game is best remembered for the often-replayed collision at home plate between Reds star Pete Rose and catcher Ray Fosse of the Cleveland Indians.
> 
> In September 1996, Riverfront Stadium was renamed "Cinergy Field" in a sponsorship deal with Greater Cincinnati's energy company, Cinergy Corporation. In 2001, to make room for Great American Ball Park, the seating capacity at Cinergy Field was reduced to 39,000. There was a huge wall in Center Field visible after the renovations, to serve as the batter's eye. The stadium was demolished by implosion on December 29, 2002.
> 
> ...


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

The Aspire Dome, Doha, Qatar:









The state-of-the-art steel structure houses an Olympic-sized swimming pool and diving area, a 200-meter athletics track, a gymnastics hall, a games hall, a full-sized football field and a five-a-side pitch, 11 tennis courts, 13 table tennis courts, eight fencing strips, two squash courts and a wood-floored judo and karate studio.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

en1044 said:


> Houston- Astrodome






Reminds me of when the World Wrestling Federation used to hold events at Shea Stadium on a empty pitch.




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x52uvx_hulk-hogan-vs-andre-the-giant-shea



Looks odd and even the front row seats are far from the ring.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Archbishop said:


> Lucas Oil Stadium
> 
> Football
> 
> ...


Fixed the pictures. It's tough to find a basketball picture at Lucas Oil Stadium that shows the whole crowd.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More pics of the Saitama Super Arena:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Skydome, Toronto*


*FOOTBALL (Canadian)*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2068328471_d8cb3a9534.jpg?v=0

*BASEBALL*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3490131552_30a0c24d23.jpg

*CONCERT*








http://images.ctv.ca/gallery/photo/ENT_U2_toronto_090917/image8.jpg


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

HoldenV8 said:


> Adelaide Oval (_currently undergoing major renovation_)


virtually every cricket ground in Oz is a multipurpose venue


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Some here from Ireland

Croke Park





























Aviva Stadium


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Palais omnisports de Paris-Bercy, Paris, France









Track & Field









Tennis









Ice Hockey









Beach Rugby









Basketball


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

*stage construction*

For a current project I'm working around stage-design.

A sort of semi-permanent stage (for a few months) with a light roof.
Are there any special elements to think about?
What construction elements can be useful?
It's a small construction that will be about 12m - 20m (stage and platforms for the public included)

Here is a little image to give you an idea of the construction.


It will be a multi use performance stage... For music, shows, theatre.. so a basic light/sound equipment should be available.

Anyone any ideas of useful information? Things I need to think about...


----------



## AJKwak (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacause it's not going to be permanent get a truss stage. Something like this:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

More pics of Aloha Stadium...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Stadiums and sports arenas rarely have an impact on the population's health. They are places for entertainment, where the population can sit down on a seat and watch top athletes compete. 

What does have an impact on the population's health:
- gyms
- places to run, with or without proper tracks
- swimming pools
- surfaces for team sports
etc.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Stadiums and sports arenas rarely have an impact on the population's health. They are places for entertainment, where the population can sit down on a seat and watch top athletes compete.
> 
> What does have an impact on the population's health:
> - gyms
> ...


but i think that if there is a good place to watch sport, people are going to go to watch sport. And if people are watching sport, that might inspire them to start playing too.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Sure, I've no problem with building fancy stadiums and arenas AFTER you've made actual sporting infrastructure available for the population.


----------



## kacnie358 (May 6, 2008)

Hi, It's impossible to find a basketball, tennis and volleyball picture at Gelredome stadium. Could you please help me ? 

Maybe there were no indoor sports events at all ? 

Is there anyone from Netherlands ?


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

^ Gelredome is not a multi purpose arena.

It's just a soccer stadium with a sliding pitch for the purpose of letting the grass grow outside in sunlight.

There no variable seating arrangement or variable pitch arrangement - just the usual letting extra people inside during concerts so that they occupy the flat pitch (something all stadiums do).


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

isaidso said:


> *Skydome, Toronto*
> 
> 
> *FOOTBALL (Canadian)*
> ...


Soccer










NBA Basketball - it was the first home of the Toronto Raptors










UFC


----------



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

Another Toronto stadium - long since demolished - Exhibition Stadium


----------



## kacnie358 (May 6, 2008)

I've got a question about multi-purpose arenas... For example about basketball in stadiums.. like that: 










This solution sux in my opinion. I mean.. visibility from first rows is not good. Stands, which are on the floor are nearly flat. Don't you think ? 

My question is, what is the best way to make good arena for football/soccer and basketball? Is there that arena somewhere? 

I don't think so... I think the best way will be stadium (let's say 25k) with rollout field and the bottom floor, that has ability to move down for about 4 or 5 meters. Do you thnik it is possible to make that kind of arena ? 25k on soccer, about 30k on basketball.. 30k on concerts..


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Lille's new stadium has something like that:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571021


----------



## kacnie358 (May 6, 2008)

Yes, that is better but.. I have a feeling, that this project is too much... I don't know.. complicated? And still this is not whole rollout field. 

Would it be easier to make a hole under the whole field? And when field rollout, it would be place for normal stands? 

France stadium is good, but still... you waste 1/2 stadium capacity on basketball game for example.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

kacnie358 said:


> I've got a question about multi-purpose arenas... For example about basketball in stadiums.. like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a couple articles that might answer your questions about sightlines:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/mensbasketball/2008-03-18-stadium-final-four_N.htm

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/ncaatourney08/news/story?id=3316264


----------



## amq55 (Jun 10, 2012)

Multiusos de Guimarães, Portugal (2001)










Max. capacity - 7.603 (concerts, shows)










Sporting events capacity - 3.592


----------



## Tallsmurf (May 26, 2006)

Millenium Stadium in Cardiff has had Monster Trucks, Show Jumping, Rally Cars, Boxing, as well as the usual Rugby, Soccer and Pop Concerts


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Sajik Baseball Stadium in Busan, South Korea was capable of hosting soccer...


----------



## kacnie358 (May 6, 2008)




----------

